# looking for a temporary host family for my fish & corals



## Pierreb2010 (Jun 30, 2015)

I owned a 23 gallons salt water fish tank. Last week, I had a bike accident and it is now very difficult for my to take proper care of my tank. I'll be non fonctional for the next 8 weeks and I have plan a trip to Australia end of September, another 3 weeks where I need help.

My prefered choice would be to find someone who will be willing to temporary host my fishs & corals until mid-October, I would keep the tank for the whole period. If interested, just let me know or if you have a better idea, I'm very open...

In addition to what you can see on the picture, one dotty back, two shrimpn, a brown/yellow clownfish, 2 sand sifting starfishs + some hermit crabs ans snails...

thanks...

BTW, new to Toronto and not that many friends that can help me...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum and sure sucks about your accident ....maybe list the stuff u have .hopefully someone can step up and help...is it possible worth 
Shutting down and selling livestock .. then re start tank 
When u are better and back from trip ...

Good luck 
Tom


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

tom g said:


> Welcome to the forum and sure sucks about your accident ....maybe list the stuff u have .hopefully someone can step up and help...is it possible worth
> Shutting down and selling livestock .. then re start tank
> When u are better and back from trip ...
> 
> ...


imho this is your best bet... good luck and get better!


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

"In addition to what you can see on the picture, one dotty back, two shrimpn, a brown/yellow clownfish, 2 sand sifting starfishs + some hermit crabs ans snails..." + Yellow Tang and Clownfish. That's a crapload of fish for a 23g tank.

Your best bet will be to sell, I doubt many people can add all of this to an existing tank.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

That's really not a lot of stuff I'm sure you can probably find someone to take them in as long as you don't hold them responsible for deaths. If I wasn't moving I would do it.


----------



## Pierreb2010 (Jun 30, 2015)

thanks ;-)


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

that's a big bio add. it would take three weeks for me to safely add all that.


----------

